

Google Stole Apple's Thunder - OGinparadise
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-stole-apples-thunder-2013-2

======
mikecane
This was the dumbest thing I've read all day.

------
OGinparadise
Surprisingly accurate analysis (IMO) from BI, a notorious click-bait shop. The
last part truly nails it.

